# Seven



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Yup. More inside stuff that only smart marks know about.

This is why they don't hit a million.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i think Dustin Rhodes has the charisma and experience to pull off any character he wants

he will probably be interesting in the dark order


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup. More inside stuff that only smart marks know about.
> 
> This is why they don't hit a million.


Not really. The internet exists and Dustin has a wiki page


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup. More inside stuff that only smart marks know about.
> 
> This is why they don't hit a million.


I'm not a smart mark and I remembered that alter ego.Pretty much just Goldust gone S&M lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

To be honest I think dustin becoming seven could work especially since Dark Order is comedic a bit.But I'm pretty sure Dustin is over the homoerotic shit this stage in his career.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> To be honest I think dustin becoming seven could work especially since Dark Order is comedic a bit.But I'm pretty sure Dustin is over the homoerotic shit this stage in his career.


Its more he despised the gimmick. That's why the reference was made.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Iv seen the reference twice related to aew but I just can't remember where the second one came. I wouldn't be at all surprised if this is a story line in the future they tend to drop these hints. Also someone must be joining dark order for the missing numbers.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm not a smart mark and I remembered that alter ego.Pretty much just Goldust gone S&M lol


if youre on a wrestling forum you pretty much are


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Referencing horrible gimmicks from the dying days of WCW is not something they should be doing. He was that character for about seven minutes twenty years ago.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Referencing horrible gimmicks from the dying days of WCW is not something they should be doing. He was that character for about seven minutes twenty years ago.



Who cares? What harm does it do? It's a fun little Easter egg for older fans.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Who cares? What harm does it do? It's a fun little Easter egg for older fans.


Who cares? No one. That is the answer. So why do it?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Referencing horrible gimmicks from the dying days of WCW is not something they should be doing. He was that character for about seven minutes twenty years ago.


1999, almost 22 years


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Who cares? No one. That is the answer. So why do it?


No harm though....that's my point. Some random 100 folks will get it. It does not matter. It's not a point of contention. No reason to be critical of it. Just be glad you caught the reference, chuckle or sigh and move on.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> No harm though....that's my point. Some random 100 folks will get it. It does not matter. It's not a point of contention. No reason to be critical of it. Just be glad you caught the reference, chuckle or sigh and move on.


But they are building it as a storyline. The Geek Squad wants to recruit a 30+ year vet off a storyline he lived for seven minutes in a bad era. Most people who were watching then are not watching now. No one gets this. I am annoyed that even I got the reference but no one in their 20's gets it. It is not like it was some popular thing. It was dead on arrival. Kind of like the Dark Order is and has been. Kill this joke of a group. Awful.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> But they are building it as a storyline. The Geek Squad wants to recruit a 30+ year vet off a storyline he lived for seven minutes in a bad era. Most people who were watching then are not watching now. No one gets this. I am annoyed that even I got the reference but no one in their 20's gets it. It is not like it was some popular thing. It was dead on arrival. Kind of like the Dark Order is and has been. Kill this joke of a group. Awful.



Meh, don't agree, lots of folks have this thing called google, or even better "you tube".

I don't mind it at all. In fact I thought it was creative and a fun reference.....remember Ready Player One? Random nostalgia is okay.

But you do you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> but no one in their 20's gets it.


Erhem


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> But they are building it as a storyline. The Geek Squad wants to recruit a 30+ year vet off a storyline he lived for seven minutes in a bad era. Most people who were watching then are not watching now. No one gets this. I am annoyed that even I got the reference but no one in their 20's gets it. It is not like it was some popular thing. It was dead on arrival. Kind of like the Dark Order is and has been. Kill this joke of a group. Awful.


Eyeroll.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Eyeroll.


Oh wow, what an amazing comment.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Meh, don't agree, lots of folks have this thing called google, or even better "you tube".
> 
> I don't mind it at all. In fact I thought it was creative and a fun reference.....remember Ready Player One? Random nostalgia is okay.
> 
> But you do you.


I mean, I could also look up the Ding Dongs or some random angles that happened in 1993. It is not about who can access the information because that answer is everyone always at any time now. But who wants to?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Erhem


Did you sneeze?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> I mean, I could also look up the Ding Dongs or some random angles that happened in 1993. It is not about who can access the information because that answer is everyone always at any time now. But who wants to?


Wrestling fans......lol. Whatever dude. My point is that it does not freakin matter, if fans want to look up the reference than that's cool. It's an undercard angle anyways. You are just being critical to be critical.

I am not a AEW guy either, but this is trivial, and you know it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Did you sneeze?


Not in 2020 I didn't


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Wrestling fans......lol. Whatever dude. My point is that it does not freakin matter, if fans want to look up the reference than that's cool. It's an undercard angle anyways. You are just being critical to be critical.
> 
> I am not a AEW guy either, but this is trivial, and you know it.


It is a dumb angle being presented to people who will not get it. That is the point. If your main argument is that "it does not matter" then we are already on the same page. Almost no one watching will get it or care about it. So why do it? You have an audience of one.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Its an angle "you" don't like, presented to people "you don't think will get it"....

But you cannot be sure of either is the point I have been trying to make.

Don't diminish the power of the internet. 

I do think, It does not matter because it's an undercard fued....However, you are the one with the issue. You are the one who cared enough to post about a throw away angle.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Its a touchy subject for Dustin which gives him even more reason to want to fight the DO and puts Hangman in a place to choose who he sides wit: his new allies or his friend/mentor


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> sigh....okay, lol


What an amazing comeback and complete copout by not bothering to quote me, just giving the laziest post possible. What nonsense. Responding to someone without quoting to try and make them look like they are not paying attention should be a point against you.

Why are you being so lazy? Take a few hours to at least come up with something to say.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not in 2020 I didn't


Vince?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I was editing....my initial response was this guy is an idiot.....sorry


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

You may want to work on your editing skills.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Yep I am am bad at that. I don't come here to 'win arguments" I come here to talk wrestling. We disagree? Who the crap cares? I mean you strike me as a "I have to have the last word guy" type of guy, which is fine. I simply pointed out that the Seven angel was a fun Easter Egg, you decided it was "bad" for AEW. 

You are right it will kill AEW forever that Dustin referenced an old angle. 

Does that make you happy?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ironically this argument is probably the only decent reaction this feud will get


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds throwing wild jabs and landing most of them here in our main event


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Yep I am am bad at that.


Fair enough, I am 100% OK with people admitting their faults. I am much more interested in an actual conversation than fake quotes and people responding to me without quoting so I never see it. I live in the western US so it is about time for me to sleep so I may not respond again until morning, but if someone tags me, I at least look at it. Just do not respond to me, "forget" to tag me, and then claim something I do not respond to as some victory. That is all I ask.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Two Sheds throwing wild jabs and landing most of them here in our main event


Nope


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Referencing horrible gimmicks from the dying days of WCW is not something they should be doing. He was that character for about seven minutes twenty years ago.


This forum will literally bitch about anything and everything. Who the fuck cares?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Nope


Another incredible comeback. Did you train under Matt or Nick?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's the deal


Two Sheds said:


> Another incredible comeback. Did you train under Matt or Nick?


maybe read my eidts. Told you I was bad at that.......


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> This forum will literally bitch about anything and everything. Who the fuck cares?


OK. You could apply this to anything and everything though, right? Why care about anything? Why Do anything, ever? At some point, something has to matter.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Here's the deal
> 
> 
> maybe read my eidts. Told you I was bad at that.......


I have already said edits are OK, but I am not willing to travel back in time. If you have something new to say, you need to post it as new. If you edit a post I already read five minutes ago or five years ago, I get no notification that you changed something. It is not on me to update that data.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Another incredible comeback. Did you train under Matt or Nick?


All I needed was to say no because it was horse crap kid


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's the deal,

This is amazing. 

The Seven angle is a throwaway angle for smarks, a fun reference. 

But the AEW police have to be critical about every single thing. I mean every single little thing. 

It's not a big deal at all.

They did not have to bring the Seven reference up 100%, will it help the product? No....But they did, why be a judgy arse about it? Could it be something fun for folks to reference on the internet? Yes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> All I needed was to say no because it was horse crap kid


So you have nothing new to say, then decide to double space and say "kid?"


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> So you have nothing new to say, then decide to double space and say "kid?"


Nope sent you another salvo.....that means another post

and yes I called you a kid because you are not discussing your are trying to 'win" something. That's the difference between debate and discuss. I do not mind discussion but trying to always declare a win is insulting and that is all I have gotten out of you.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> if youre on a wrestling forum you pretty much are


Check my join date lol I'm a casual who just got back into it.i dont watch anything unrelated to AEW.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> OK. You could apply this to anything and everything though, right? Why care about anything? Why Do anything, ever? At some point, something has to matter.


I just find it hilarious a call back to an old gimmick has some of you so triggered.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Here's the deal,
> 
> This is amazing.
> 
> ...





GL said:


> Nope sent you another salvo.....that means another post


OK, I will assume this is your "salvo."

Nothing about late 1999 - March 2001 WCW is fun. It is all meant as an insult. Dustin is one of my favorite guys in AEW. There was NO reason to bring up his worst moments when everyone already liked him. No one wants him to join some tiny geeks in the Dark Order.

What police do you speak of? Police have authority over you. Has anyone here ever made you do anything? That would be weird if you let them. I have praised Dustin in most of the things he has been involved with in AEW even when others on here have criticized him. My favorite AEW match is still Cody vs Dustin.

You do not make new fans by bringing up 2000 WCW characters. You make people like me remember why we stopped watching for years. How hard is this? They already do plenty of new dumb stuff WCW would never have imagined. Why bring in stuff WCW actually managed to screw up on top of the new dumb stuff?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DJ Punk said:


> I just find it hilarious a call back to an old gimmick has some of you so triggered.


Especially a throwaway jab. Dustin despised the whole seven thing. He labels that and black reign as real low points for him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> I just find it hilarious a call back to an old gimmick has some of you so triggered.


I am not triggered, I am just reminded of how dumb past wrestling can be. I would rather new angles not do that. Does that make sense?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you serious?

I mean really?

I legit have gained a little respect for you from this post. But I still think it's a little wierd you don't get the value of the Seven gimmick for parody?

But dude please do not forget the potential of nostalgia. Even bad nostalgia. AE nostalgia is the going rate. Seven is a part of that. Can't you see that? Why is an AE era Easter egg so hard to appreciate?

The AE era had more eyes on it by far than current fans.

i mean I get @Two Sheds a little bit better.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Especially a throwaway jab. Dustin despised the whole seven thing. He labels that and black reign as real low points for him


Exactly. Plus with how The Dark Order labels their members by numbers, it just made sense. Yet people here are complaining acting like it was a major angle or something. After the next show, it'll probably never be addressed again. 

It's not OP's fault, but threads like these really highlight how much of an Anti-AEW fanclub this section really is. The last thing I saw this section collectively come together on and say positive things about was the Moxley/Eddie Kingston promo. And a few days later, you had a lot of people calling Kingston out for out of shape he looked during their match. 

How much more is it going to take for some of you to realize that you're just not fans of this show if Dustin's old gimmick getting referenced upsets you?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I am not triggered, I am just reminded of how dumb past wrestling can be. I would rather new angles not do that. Does that make sense?


Taking a brief glance at your post history, I have to ask. When's the last time you said anything good about AEW? Because I couldn't find it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh wow, what an amazing comment.


Its what you deserve.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> Taking a brief glance at your post history, I have to ask. When's the last time you said anything good about AEW? Because I couldn't find it.


You may want to take a look at a lot of the live threads when AEW has put on a good show. I know it may take a little bit of work and you may need to go back beyond the last two garbage episodes, but they are pretty plentiful and easy to find.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Its what you deserve.
> View attachment 95086


So you have nothing to say...or?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> So you have nothing to say...or?


No. You can go on bitching about nothing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I mean really?
> 
> ...


I think ultimately, there is almost no value to get from referencing the Seven stuff in WCW. I mean, he was that character for less than a month right? Am I wrong? Was it more? I thought they cut it off. No one besides a few of us who were watching then get the reference and even those of us who do want to forget it.

Does anyone want to actually see Dustin in the Dark Order? He is a foot taller than all of them.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I mean dude seriously? It is a throwaway reference that is fun for old school fans. Why is this a point of contention?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> You may want to take a look at a lot of the live threads when AEW has put on a good show. I know it may take a little bit of work and you may need to go back beyond the last two garbage episodes, but they are pretty plentiful and easy to find.


Well the last episode was pretty weak. I'll give you that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> No. You can go on bitching about nothing.


I responded to a garbage angle. It was and is dumb. It is OK to admit some stuff AEW does is dumb. We do not live in a black and white universe, you know. Admitting something is dumb, does not make their entire house of cards collapse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> I mean dude seriously? It is a throwaway reference that is fun for old school fans. Why is this a point of contention?


Just call it dumb and move on like I did. No need to respond to me without quoting me for the seventh (?) time?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Just call it dumb and move on like I did. No need to respond to me without quoting me for the seventh (?) time?


LOL, you have not moved on, you have responded to every post. No worries.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That was a cool little reference honestly.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

everything else aside, can they just take the dark order out behind the shed finally?

they're comedy jobbers at this point, what's exactly dark now?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds put over Winter Is Coming for those looking for a positive show review


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> Well the last episode was pretty weak. I'll give you that.


When they had the Winter is Coming episode and Sting debuted, you would find many posts of mine in the live thread praising that as a great episode and really hoping for a great follow-up. Sadly, we got the last two episodes of crap. That is why many of us are frustrated. How they follow up Sting debuting and Kenny finally becoming a boss with the jobber tag team and Jelly filled episodes they did is an incredible fail. Does that make me want AEW to fail? I would argue no. I wanted them badly to follow up that episode with some epic stuff and they did not.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Two Sheds put over Winter Is Coming for those looking for a positive show review


I challenge anyone to call me a hater after reading my posts in that live thread. If anything I am pissed off because of the clearly schizophrenic booking occurring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> LOL, you have not moved on, you have responded to every post. No worries.


I have felt the need to since you tried to play your game. Just admit you got caught.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I fucking loved the vignettes of Se7en in WCW. He was so goddamn creepy and just felt like something that would work.

Still pissed they quickly axed that gimmick. Like his younger brother after him, Dustin just wanted to be himself in WCW and quickly found himself to be the ultimate midcard act.

Maybe Dustin should have wanked the Hogan Wanker...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

wait what? I was willing to let bygones be bygones but you need to to
bring this up again? I mean dude? Are you a last word guy? If that is the case okay, you win.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> wait what? I was willing to let bygones be bygones but you need to to
> bring this up again? I mean dude? Are you a last word guy? If that is the case okay, you win.


This is purely an issue with you responding without quoting. Do that and I am good. Even most people I vehemently disagree with on here I am good with. I try very hard to never have a personal issue. If you want to talk to me, tag me or quote me.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't try and put this on me, my point was simply that the Dustin gimmick was fine with insiders. It did not go beyond that. You tried to tell us all it was AEW debilitating to use the gimmick. I contended it did not matter.

As always I said it did not matter either way.

Am I wrong?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Don't try and put this on me, my point was simply that the Dustin gimmick was fine with insiders. It did not go beyond that. You tried to tell us all it was AEW debilitating to use the gimmick. I contended it did not matter.
> 
> As always I said it did not matter either way.
> 
> Am I wrong?


You once again refuse to take the simple task of quoting me, so yes, this specifically is on you. 100%.

I have argued that Dustin is one of my favorite guys in AEW, but anything to do with the Dark Order or his less than seven week gimmick as Seven in WCW is DUMB to mention. It does nothing for anyone. Him being the Dustin that had the absolutely epic match with Cody last year and most of his matches this year on his way out is who I want to see. Not a joke or a goof. I want Dustin.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

It was a little easter egg that was also a jab at Dustin. The entire promo was to say "No one cares about you. They turned you into Seven. We do care. We can make Seven matter. We can make you matter". It wasn't a pointless jab, but yes, it was also a fan service jab.

Also, I'd like Dustin in The DO @Two Sheds. I love them both.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I fucking loved the vignettes of Se7en in WCW. He was so goddamn creepy and just felt like something that would work.
> 
> Still pissed they quickly axed that gimmick. Like his younger brother after him, Dustin just wanted to be himself in WCW and quickly found himself to be the ultimate midcard act.
> 
> Maybe Dustin should have wanked the Hogan Wanker...


I kind of want to introduce the fact that Dustin had the "American Nightmare" gimmick back then too. It was not something Cody came up with.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dude you may be the most hard headed person I have ever encountered here. No offense.

its not that hard to understand. I do not 100% have to quote you, it's, here in the thread, all of your posts.

The mention of Seven is a throwaway quote that some folks will like, and most will not understand.

that's it 100%.

We will just have to agree to disagree. You think somehow the mention of Seven somehow hurts the business (loll), I think it's just fan service.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> It was a little easter egg that was also a jab at Dustin. The entire promo was to say "No one cares about you. They turned you into Seven. We do care. We can make Seven matter. We can make you matter". It wasn't a pointless jab, but yes, it was also a fan service jab.
> 
> Also, I'd like Dustin in The DO @Two Sheds. I love them both.


I really like Dustin in case I have been unclear. But I want to know how the Dark Order is something to want other than Anna Jay. They are 70% geek jobbers, they have someone valuable in Presten Vance. But other than that...what do they have?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I kind of want to introduce the fact that Dustin had the "American Nightmare" gimmick back then too. It was not something Cody came up with.


You know why? Because Cody is the 3rd worst wrestler in the family. 

Wanking the Dog Wanker has been very good to him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Two Sheds throwing wild jabs and landing most of them here in our main event


First time I’ve seen @Two Sheds heated. We may be rubbing off on him. Ha!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Dude you may be the most hard headed person I have ever encountered here. No offense.
> 
> its not that hard to understand. I do not 100% have to quote you, it's, here in the thread, all of your posts.
> 
> ...


Dude, you have NO idea. I AM that stubborn. If you are responding to something I say, you DO need to quote me. Otherwise we really do need to consider it bait, no? Otherwise you can say: "Oh I responded to 'Two Sheds' (not quoted) and that guy had NOTHING to say!" Right? It kind of takes more time to read my post and decide to click respond instead of quote. It at least takes the same amount of time.

You can disagree with me and argue with me all you want. I am very good with that. But if you respond to me without quoting or tagging me, I am going to consider you a bad faith actor going forward. I will depend on my compatriots here to tell me if I am wrong or not. No matter how much I disagree with people, I do try to at least let them know I disagree so they have a chance to respond.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I really like Dustin in case I have been unclear. But I want to know how the Dark Order is something to want other than Anna Jay. They are 70% geek jobbers, they have someone valuable in Presten Vance. But other than that...what do they have?


Uno is gold on the mic. Uno and Stu are fucking great as a tag team.
Silver is okay but they're over-using his catchphrases, I honestly prefer Reynolds. Silver and Reynolds are also a good tag team that are quickly gelling together.
Five sucks.
Ten is decent, I love his cocaine gimmick, but he's still green. I'm sure he'll be way better in a year or two.
I love Brodie as well so when he gets back I'll be happy.
Colt is alright. I've never really been a huge fan or anything of him. He plays his part well enough for me to enjoy it.
They all have great chemistry (minus Five) together and they play the 'cult that doesn't know it's a cult' well. Well, Uno knows it's a cult.

If you don't like their personalities then you probably won't like it, no. I'm waiting for them to finally get that big story. Brodie winning the TNT title should have been the start of it, but fuck Cody for that.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Dude, you have NO idea. I AM that stubborn. If you are responding to something I say, you DO need to quote me. Otherwise we really do need to consider it bait, no? Otherwise you can say: "Oh I responded to 'Two Sheds' (not quoted) and that guy had NOTHING to say!" Right? It kind of takes more time to read my post and decide to click respond instead of quote. It at least takes the same amount of time.
> 
> You can disagree with me and argue with me all you want. I am very good with that. But if you respond to me without quoting or tagging me, I am going to consider you a bad faith actor going forward. I will depend on my compatriots here to tell me if I am wrong or not. No matter how much I disagree with people, I do try to at least let them know I disagree so they have a chance to respond.


But you did not say one thing about the topic in this post.

This is all about Dustin mentioning his Seven angle. 

I get you are stubborn, this is evident. No worries I will let is go, if you have the ability to.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> You know why? Because Cody is the 3rd worst wrestler in the family.
> 
> Wanking the Dog Wanker has been very good to him.





bdon said:


> First time I’ve seen @Two Sheds heated. We may be rubbing off on him. Ha!


You should have seen me back in the WCW days. I take bad faith actors quite seriously. Nothing gets me heated more than liars.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> But you did not say one thing about the topic in this post.
> 
> This is all about Dustin mentioning his Seven angle.
> 
> I get you are stubborn, this is evident. No worries I will let is go, if you have the ability to.


Considering you did tag me this time, I am good with letting it go. I am perfectly fine with disagreeing with someone.

I think I said several things about the topic though. I like Dustin a lot. I hated the dumb WCW angle from 20 years ago and most people watching the show are not going to know about it. If there are people wanting to see Seven come back...though for copyright reasons it CANNOT happen...Why even bother? It is not like Dark Order could have a huge argument with him over it. It lasted a few weeks...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> You should have seen me back in the WCW days. I take bad faith actors quite seriously. Nothing gets me heated more than liars.


So, would you say...you...just...want...someone to perhaps...tell ‘em?

_crosses fingers_


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Considering you did tag me this time, I am good with letting it go. I am perfectly fine with disagreeing with someone.
> 
> I think I said several things about the topic though. I like Dustin a lot. I hated the dumb WCW angle from 20 years ago and most people watching the show are not going to know about it. If there are people wanting to see Seven come back...though for copyright reasons it CANNOT happen...Why even bother? It is not like Dark Order could have a huge argument with him over it. It lasted a few weeks...


Dude I never intentionally tried to avoid you. I am a huge fan of wrestling conversation, as my past 8 plus years would prove. We just disagreed. I thought the mention of Seven was a fun "Easter Egg" for fans, you disagreed, I don't want Seven back that was never my argument.

I apologize for ever being combative, @Chip Chipperson added to it with his comment. I will always lose wrestling arguments on here because I am pretty non combative, I guess I got chippy tonight, and I apologize. I just knew this was a silly argument I could not believe I was having.

I love Dustin BTW, lol We agree on that.

I was a huge fan when he was "The Natural" on Memphis wrestling


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GL said:


> Dude I never intentionally tried to avoid you. I am a huge fan of wrestling conversation, as my past 8 plus years would prove. We just disagreed. I thought the mention of Seven was a fun "Easter Egg" for fans, you disagreed, I don't want Seven back that was never my argument.
> 
> I love Dustin BTW, lol We agree on that.
> 
> I was a huge fan when he was "The Natural" on Memphis wrestling


Disagreement is very cool. I very much enjoy others' perspectives on here often times to hear what they like about people I have not enjoyed. Sometimes I see something new but sometimes not.

Let me be clear, if Seven was a one time "Easter Egg" thing that could be fun to us who remember all that, that is one thing. But they want to make him #7 and play off that so I figure they mean to make it more than a one off. OK we disagree so that is cool.

Anyway, the not clicking reply took effort. I am not accusing you of avoiding me, but it would have been VERY easy to avoid this. Regardless, I am glad to look past it. Only a couple people on here really annoy me and you are not one. I am always happy to discuss different takes on wrestling angles. I love to hear different takes on things even if I ultimately disagree.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Disagreement is very cool. I very much enjoy others' perspectives on here often times to hear what they like about people I have not enjoyed. Sometimes I see something new but sometimes not.
> 
> Let me be clear, if Seven was a one time "Easter Egg" thing that could be fun to us who remember all that, that is one thing. But they want to make him #7 and play off that so I figure they mean to make it more than a one off. OK we disagree so that is cool.
> 
> Anyway, the not clicking reply took effort. I am not accusing you of avoiding me, but it would have been VERY easy to avoid this. Regardless, I am glad to look past it. Only a couple people on here really annoy me and you are not one. I am always happy to discuss different takes on wrestling angles. I love to hear different takes on things even if I ultimately disagree.


Very cool response. Respect!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> So, would you say...you...just...want...someone to perhaps...tell ‘em?
> 
> _crosses fingers_


Yes, I am going to perhaps need you to... TELL 'EM!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I so want Tony Khan or the Bucks to make that a part of AEW canon. Hah


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Here's another thing that keeps happening on here. This is fine as a one off comment but ultimately does nothing for 90% of the fans who have no idea what they're talking about. But when people come in and say "I didn't like it" why do some of you feel the need to blow the fuck up about it and create 4 extra pages of arguing over semantics? Of course we are going to reply, it's a discussion forum. But the innocuous comments people who don't enjoy something make don't need to blow up and become an argument every time. Respond like adults for fucks sake.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I so want Tony Khan or the Bucks to make that a part of AEW canon. Hah


The first big live show with a real crowd after COVID in the US, I am willing to meet up and hold up a "TELL 'EM" sign or something similar.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> The first big live show with a real crowd after COVID in the US, I am willing to meet up and hold up a "TELL 'EM" sign or something similar.


We really do need to do this. Hah


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Here's another thing that keeps happening on here. This is fine as a one off comment but ultimately does nothing for 90% of the fans who have no idea what they're talking about. But when people come in and say "I didn't like it" why do some of you feel the need to blow the fuck up about it and create 4 extra pages of arguing over semantics? Of course we are going to reply, it's a discussion forum. But the innocuous comments people who don't enjoy something make don't need to blow up and become an argument every time. Respond like adults for fucks sake.


I do think about this sometimes. I was 13 when Scott Hall showed up on Nitro and had never watched the Hogan golden era but I was all onboard.. They need to do a better job at assuming the only person anyone would probably know is Jericho and establish them as new stars.

Even though I had no idea who Scott Hall was when I watched in 1996, I knew he was a star by the way he was presented. That matters a lot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> We really do need to do this. Hah


I assume we will have our matching Little Nightmare onesies.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I assume we will have our matching Little Nightmare onesies.


I assume you’re trying to become a star by turning heel on bdon, too. Hahah


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I assume you’re trying to become a star by turning heel on bdon, too. Hahah


I assume we would get over by having a first blood match in the first row that night. You would be in your Kenny shirt and I naturally would be wearing something with The Rock on it.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Here's another thing that keeps happening on here. This is fine as a one off comment but ultimately does nothing for 90% of the fans who have no idea what they're talking about. But when people come in and say "I didn't like it" why do some of you feel the need to blow the fuck up about it and create 4 extra pages of arguing over semantics? Of course we are going to reply, it's a discussion forum. But the innocuous comments people who don't enjoy something make don't need to blow up and become an argument every time. Respond like adults for fucks sake.


Great observation


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I assume we would get over by having a first blood match in the first row that night. You would be in your Kenny shirt and I naturally would be wearing something with The Rock on it.


Sheds playing that long term game by hinting at The Rock showing up to feud with Bdon


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> I assume we would get over by having a first blood match in the first row that night. You would be in your Kenny shirt and I naturally would be wearing something with The Rock on it.


We can’t do too well. I’m not sure to what extent Cody will go to one up our “First Blood” match.

Actually, scratch that. I do know what he’d do: he would have Tony Khan hire Sylvester Stallone to piss on our “First Blood” moniker and have a “Most Blood” match with Cody himself.

Cody would naturally give his own rendition of John Rambo by screaming in a crybaby promo the following week, “I didn’t draw First Blood! They did!!”


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

@Two Sheds hinting at that heel turn. Someone please just FUCKING QUOTE THE MAN


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Classic, I completely missed that and I love a good Easter egg. Well done.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Wow I'm surprised this reference garnered such a reaction lol

I like the little references they drop in - I didn't even watch WCW but it's not hard to find out in 2020 and I appreciate the little details (even though in this case it's relatively meaningless)


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Wow I'm surprised this reference garnered such a reaction lol
> 
> I like the little references they drop in - I didn't even watch WCW but it's not hard to find out in 2020 and I appreciate the little details (even though in this case it's relatively meaningless)


All I wanna know is when they're going to reference @bdon 

One of them reads here, write a "Tell Em' Bdon!" into one of your shows.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> All I wanna know is when they're going to reference @bdon
> 
> One of them reads here, write a "Tell Em' Bdon!" into one of your shows.


Has to be Cody


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Has to be Cody


And he’s holding me down from going over.

I’m about to go Daniel Bryan with my “TELL ‘EM!!” Movement.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup. More inside stuff that only smart marks know about.
> 
> This is why they don't hit a million.


It was a fun Easter egg, no less fun than the dozens of callbacks that are in The Mandalorian. It made and will make absolutely no difference to ratings one way or the other. It was just for fun.

lt was an Easter Egg like Huskus the Pig. That one didnt drive ratings either. Just a fun reference for longtime fans.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Likely aew as usual making a comedy joke reference to everything. But jokes aside that character was sweet but he burried it and hated it with such passion. So there is no chance its any case hes being that again. Than again hes fairly emotionally un stable like cody so anything possible


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm too lazy to google it but the episode of Nitro where Dustin appeared as Seven probably had more viewers than Raw, Smackdown, AEW and NXT had this week combined?

More of a nostalgia call out than a smark call out


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm not a smart mark and I remembered that alter ego.Pretty much just Goldust gone S&M lol


Sure you’re not thinking of his ‘The artist formerly known as Goldust’ days?










This was in the wwe. Luna used to walk him to the ring on a leash sometimes.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

genghis hank said:


> Sure you’re not thinking of his ‘The artist formerly known as Goldust’ days?
> 
> View attachment 95094
> 
> ...


Oh yes I remember this as well but I know seven had some of that weirdness too.Poor Dustin has had to deal with some fucked up gimmicks lol.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Considering you did tag me this time, I am good with letting it go. I am perfectly fine with disagreeing with someone.
> 
> I think I said several things about the topic though. I like Dustin a lot. I hated the dumb WCW angle from 20 years ago and most people watching the show are not going to know about it. If there are people wanting to see Seven come back...though for copyright reasons it CANNOT happen...Why even bother? It is not like Dark Order could have a huge argument with him over it. It lasted a few weeks...


As a legal matter, does WWE still own the copyright to all WCW characters? “Seven” was 21 years ago...at what point do any of these rights lapse? Is it 75 years or 50? I know that some of the trademarks lapsed, like Beach Blast.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm not a smart mark and I remembered that alter ego


You don't have to be a smart mark to remember it, just old lol. Anyway, I thought it was kind of funny.

And I certainly don't expect them to actually turn Dustin into Seven, as others have said, it's just an Easter Egg, a one off reference most likely.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seafort said:


> As a legal matter, does WWE still own the copyright to all WCW characters? “Seven” was 21 years ago...at what point do any of these rights lapse? Is it 75 years or 50? I know that some of the trademarks lapsed, like Beach Blast.


It does depend if they bother to renew them. We saw all that drama lately with some of the old WCW PPV names. From what I can tell, WCW never bothered to trademark the character since it was so short-lived and WWE does not appear to have it copyrighted either. Not that I am hoping to actually see that character again.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> It does depend if they bother to renew them. We saw all that drama lately with some of the old WCW PPV names. From what I can tell, WCW never bothered to trademark the character since it was so short-lived and WWE does not appear to have it copyrighted either. Not that I am hoping to actually see that character again.


I actually wouldn’t mind seeing Dustin turn into Seven if he were to succumb to the Dark Order.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

GL said:


> Meh, don't agree, lots of folks have this thing called google, or even better "you tube".
> 
> I don't mind it at all. In fact I thought it was creative and a fun reference.....remember Ready Player One? Random nostalgia is okay.
> 
> But you do you.



Who in their right mind is looking up 1999 WCW in general on Google or YouTube? Let alone something as meaningless as Seven.

Honestly, it was a reference for reference sake. Which is just lazy. It's like they have no idea that any fan that stopped watching wrestling when WCW died isn't coming back and the ones that kept watching wrestling moved the fuck on two decades ago.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seafort said:


> I actually wouldn’t mind seeing Dustin turn into Seven if he were to succumb to the Dark Order.


But...Seven never really was anything or did anything except have a creepy video that looked like he was a NAMBLA member trying to get into a child's bedroom and then float to the ring and then end the gimmick. What is there to build off of? Is he going to sneak into Marko's room late at night? All that sounds awful.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> But...Seven never really was anything or did anything except have a creepy video that looked like he was a NAMBLA member trying to get into a child's bedroom and then float to the ring and then end the gimmick. What is there to build off of? Is he going to sneak into Marko's room late at night? All that sounds awful.


LOL!

That’s the thing. He had a creepy look. He also had a fantastic, over the top entrance. But the character was ended before it began. We don’t know what Dustin (who created it) intended.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seafort said:


> LOL!
> 
> That’s the thing. He had a creepy look. He also had a fantastic, over the top entrance. But the character was ended before it began. We don’t know what Dustin (who created it) intended.


I think for me it is more a mental thing. If they start doing things that remind me of dying WCW, I am going to become less interested. I was not aware he actually had come up with that gimmick though


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I'm too lazy to google it but the episode of Nitro where Dustin appeared as Seven probably had more viewers than Raw, Smackdown, AEW and NXT had this week combined?
> 
> More of a nostalgia call out than a smark call out


it did 3.4 million on 11/8/99


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I think for me it is more a mental thing. If they start doing things that remind me of dying WCW, I am going to become less interested. I was not aware he actually had come up with that gimmick though


Nor had I until last week. Apparently he did, and Russo killed it.


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

dunno why they got rid of it, it was objectively one of the best gimmicks ever, on par with stone cold and undertaker


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

intelligent person said:


> dunno why they got rid of it, it was objectively one of the best gimmicks ever, on par with stone cold and undertaker


Imagine thinking a one time video of a creepy guy in a mask trying to sneak into a child's bedroom was on par with Strone Cold or Undertaker.


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine thinking a one time video of a creepy guy in a mask trying to sneak into a child's bedroom was on par with Strone Cold or Undertaker.


imagine not realising that I was obviously joking and being ironic


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

intelligent person said:


> imagine not realising that I was obviously joking and being ironic


Were you being serious when you called Tony the best promotor ever? Hard to tell what one means when they use poor grammar.


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Were you being serious when you called Tony the best promotor ever? Hard to tell what one means when they use poor grammar.


yes, I was obviously being serious then cuz he..obviously and objectively IS,lol..only prime vince was a tad bit better..what grammar mistake did I make and why does that matter btw?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup. More inside stuff that only smart marks know about.
> 
> This is why they don't hit a million.


*It's embarrassing that commentary didn't even attempt to put that over, because it could have created a little bit of interest for this stupid ass storyline.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

intelligent person said:


> yes, I was obviously being serious then cuz he..obviously and objectively IS,lol..only prime vince was a tad bit better..what grammar mistake did I make and why does that matter btw?


Both posts come off as the same tone to me. Grammar matters because it helps people understand you. Picking the user name you did and then writing like you do is pretty good irony if you are a professional troll, which so far you seem to be.


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Both posts come off as the same tone to me. Grammar matters because it helps people understand you. Picking the user name you did and then writing like you do is pretty good irony if you are a professional troll, which so far you seem to be.


thanks, that's what I was going for. u still haven't answered me,what grammar mistake did I make sweetheart?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

intelligent person said:


> thanks, that's what I was going for. u still haven't answered me,what grammar mistake did I make sweetheart?


No capitalization, using letters to represent words instead of using the actual words, no spaces when using commas, poor sentence structure.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine thinking a one time video of a creepy guy in a mask trying to sneak into a child's bedroom was on par with Strone Cold or Undertaker.


I mean I understand the Stone Cold point, but the Undertaker isn't really that different from Seven tbh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I mean I understand the Stone Cold point, but the Undertaker isn't really that different from Seven tbh.


My point was that the Seven character lasted all of seven seconds in one vignette and an entrance. It was not a fleshed out character in any way other than coming across as a child molester (which is why it was canceled). To compare that to a character that has existed for 30 years is a bit silly. Sure they are at a high level both "dark and mysterious" types, but that is where the comparison ends.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony seriously talked about how Dustin was given that Character and how he said screw it on live tv, how the fuck you gonna talk about characters being given to someone on your wrestling show you're trying to make us believe is real that has characters? You're flat out telling your audience "Yeah characters are given to you in this business and they're fake but they play the part" while in the middle of trying pass of this stupid Dark Order geek in the mask as a real person.


----------

